# VK - Trion Full Line Up & More



## Gizmo (15/8/17)

We are very pleased to announce the expansion and improvement of our house brand of starter kits.





New Stock:

New Vape King Trion V2 Starter Kit
Vape King Trion V2 Sub-Ohm Tank
Vape King Trion XL Starter Kit
Vape King Trion V2 OOC Coils
Coil Master Mini Diy Kit

Restocks:

Coil Master DIY KIT V3
Coil Master Wire Cutter
Coil Master Ready Box

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (15/8/17)

Cool! Look forward to getting one of these in my hands to see what they feel like @Gizmo .

A built-in 5000 mAh battery and 120W? That's pretty impressive!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Cool! Look forward to getting one of these in my hands to see what they feel like @Gizmo .
> 
> A built-in 5000 mAh battery and 120W? That's pretty impressive!



They will be at VapeCon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/8/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They will be at VapeCon



5000 mah @Stroodlepuff !
Seriaaas?

This could just be the device that finally replaces my HRH's MVP2s


----------



## ASCIIcat (15/8/17)

This is pretty awesome, can't wait to try out the new Trion, I started on the old Trion actually so it'd be cool to see how the new one handles.
Will be looking out for them at Vapecon


----------

